Ask HN: What online services are worth subscribing to? - ridgewell
======
downtownsuccess
Spotify Premium all the way.

It’s not just the music. The algorithm for “Discover Weekly” is amazing.

The Spotify playlists are also good. They have everything and you can go crazy
if you want to.

While you can get all this for free, no ads, unlimited skips, and offline
music make subscribing worth it.

------
elyrly
VPN - ([https://www.ivpn.net/](https://www.ivpn.net/)) Music -
([https://www.deezer.com](https://www.deezer.com)) Cloud Service -
([https://chunkhost.com/](https://chunkhost.com/)) Lastpass

